# CHE & travelling



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I wanted to suggest when travelling, along with the other precautions we already take for the actual travel and on longer travels, knowing where the vet is - knowing petstores in the area that sell CHE. 

Annabell came with me for xmas to my sister's and when we got home I discovered her CHE had broke during the travel. It lucked out that I don't pay for heat so could just turn up my heat in the apartment while I went out & got her a new one. However if it had happened at the start of our trip, it would have been more challenging. 

Also the lamp broke right at the base, snapped in half. I would recommend when travelling with a CHE, to unscrew the bulb before travelling to help prevent this.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I never would have thought of those. I think it's a great idea & I will try to remember it (not only for myself, but also when others ask questions). I'm very glad you posted.


----------

